# Chris has been busy again - check it out!



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

The Grand Exalted Webmaster has once again proven he can do more than dent vehicles and shoot (at?) geese. New to this website is a ND Outdoor Issues page (you can find it under "features" on the home page). This page is great way for us to stay up to date with and get involved in the public policy making process concerning issues important to ND sportspersons. The email notification database feature in that page will be especially useful during the upcoming legislative session. Please take a look at the new page and register into the database. Please also email the database signup page to other North Dakota Sportspersons. As we've recently found, we can definitely influence the outcome of public policy decisions when we educate ourselves on the issues and get involved. Chris, nice job and thanks!


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

I would like to thank both Dan and Chris for all the hours spent putting this togeither. We can make a differance!Everyone spread the word.
Kevin Hayer


----------



## C Kiedrowski (Mar 19, 2002)

I am glad there are people like Chris Hustad, who not only show tremendous passion in the preservation of our pastime, but also take the initiative to induce results. Creating a sustainable future is dependent upon our current action, so I encourage everyone to keep themselves updated and voice their opinion.


----------



## MACBARN (Aug 1, 2002)

it is great to see the passion return .We will need all the help we can get . Thanks for all the great work. 5000 members by the end of the year. all in Bismarck. Sandy Barnes NDSA


----------

